# Pioneer KEH-P series P Bus question



## JayBeeSmoove (Apr 11, 2020)

Looking at a KEH-P3700 head unit with the P-bus for a CD changer
The question is whether that bus can be used for a Bluetooth adapter.

Something like this:





| | - AliExpress







www.aliexpress.com












2X(For Pioneer IP BUS Bluetooth Module with Filter Radio Stereo Aux Cable P8Q5) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2X(For Pioneer IP BUS Bluetooth Module with Filter Radio Stereo Aux Cable P8Q5) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mescko (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't see why not. There are P-bus adapters with RCA's and a 1/8" stereo plug, the only difference here is two extra wires for the Bluetooth receiver power supply. Presumably the receiver's output uses the same pins on the connector as the other two types do for the audio signal. FYI I don't have the pinout for the P-bus to confirm this.


----------

